# How to Eat Gumbo



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you put spam in it?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

> How to Eat Gumbo?


One spoonful at a time is my guess. 


Hey MathGeek, gotta ask if you ever post anything besides videos?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoker1 said:


> One spoonful at a time is my guess.
> 
> 
> Hey MathGeek, gotta ask if you ever post anything besides videos?


He posts this garbage on all the forums


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What in the actual [email protected]


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Equally retarded as this.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s it, I’m officially asking for an unlike button


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WHy are the potatoes black.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> WHy are the potatoes black.




Maybe they’re not potatoes……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Purple potatoes. Look black.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Stoker1 said:


> One spoonful at a time is my guess.
> 
> 
> Hey MathGeek, gotta ask if you ever post anything besides videos?


Yes.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have to cover the flavor up with Crystal, then somebody didn’t make it right.

Good gumbo only needs a spoon and a cold beer.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

So...I have this bowl of cereal and I have no idea where to begin, any thoughts?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you guy's are envious! Math Geek rules! Vote for Math Geek


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Trump!!!!*


----------

